# water temp



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

is 84 good or bad for my pygos water temperature besides them being more agressive


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i would consider that to be to warm, i am not saying that they can't tollerate it as in the natrual enviromet piranha inhabit and withstand a considerable ammount of varying water tempatures. I usually keep mine around the 79-80 degrees F. Generally most aquarists keep their tempatures with in a few degrees of this range.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I prefer 83-85, but everyone has their preference.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Stick to the 79 - 80 degrees range. I find that is the most common for most people.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

79-82


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I keep mine at 83


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I keep mine at 83


but is 84 bad for them because they love it there all over the place swimming like crazy


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

same sh*t different toilet...


----------

